# Howdy from Houston



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Excellent post time! Welcome.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

GoldScales said:


> Hey y'all!! I'm a long time lurker and 1st time poster. I appreciate all the info you guys post. Please keep it up. I've been fly fishing for the last 3 years and can't think of anything else. I've got a 07 Gordon waterman with about a million hours, and always looking to go fishing especially during the week.


Welcome. There’s a growing crew here in TX and Houston. I fish POC myself. Am interested to learn some new water closer to Houston. Best,


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I am also in Houston. It is great to see someone else who fishes during the week. My fly fishing is weak, but I'd love to get on a redfish with a 6 or 8 weight. I own both but rarely use them. Let me know if you want to hit the water sometime. richg99


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Wetwork (Nov 22, 2017)

I fish west bay most of the time, live South of Houston. I work shift work so off a lot during the week. Let me know if you need a partner. I pole and buy gas and tell terrible jokes.


----------



## GoldScales (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow!!! Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------

